# Excuse me, boy.......



## dirtyjoerox (Jul 24, 2017)

Pick up three people from the local Four Seasons hotel, I pop the trunk as always so they can load their bags. I don’t hear them doing anything. Lady yells out “Excuse me, BOY, but aren’t you gonna load our bags?” I chuckled at her “Oh, no mam, that’s Uber Black, I’m uberX, you load your own stuff.” She says “Oh, what terrible service”. I yelled at the bell boy “Yo, mind helping this nice family with their bags?” Would you figure she didn’t even tip the dude? I use to load bags, until I realized they all used the line “I’ll tip you in the app” we’ll before that feature was available. Black features are for black customers. You get the point


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dirtyjoerox said:


> Pick up three people from the local Four Seasons hotel, I pop the trunk as always so they can load their bags. I don't hear them doing anything. Lady yells out "Excuse me, BOY, but aren't you gonna load our bags?" I chuckled at her "Oh, no mam, that's Uber Black, I'm uberX, you load your own stuff." She says "Oh, what terrible service". I yelled at the bell boy "Yo, mind helping this nice family with their bags?" Would you figure she didn't even tip the dude? I use to load bags, until I realized they all used the line "I'll tip you in the app" we'll before that feature was available. Black features are for black customers. You get the point


That BOY comment would have...

Gotten an IMMEDIATE cancellation...

NOBODY calls this Monkey... BOY...!

Rakos


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I would’ve offered the guy $10 to take the bags right back out of my trunk, cancel her ride and move on after she didn’t tip him


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OP....please please please tell me that your African American...that would make this story way more hysterical.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> OP....please please please tell me that your African American...that would make this story way more hysterical.


He is not african american unless he was born in africa. If he was born in africa he likely wants to be an american not an african. Get that straight. He may be black but that is not relevant


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

dirtyjoerox said:


> Pick up three people from the local Four Seasons hotel, I pop the trunk as always so they can load their bags. I don't hear them doing anything. Lady yells out "Excuse me, BOY, but aren't you gonna load our bags?" I chuckled at her "Oh, no mam, that's Uber Black, I'm uberX, you load your own stuff." She says "Oh, what terrible service". I yelled at the bell boy "Yo, mind helping this nice family with their bags?" Would you figure she didn't even tip the dude? I use to load bags, until I realized they all used the line "I'll tip you in the app" we'll before that feature was available. Black features are for black customers. You get the point


AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If I only knew who the non tippers were I would do the exact same. Unfortunately to find out you have to play nice.

Try that again and when the rider says "Are you going to load our bags?" ask "Are you going to Tip?"


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


Not with this kind of people. I just loaded & unloaded. She would have gotten a cancel from me..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MoreTips said:


> If I only knew who the non tippers were I would do the exact same. Unfortunately to find out you have to play nice.


Up until I get disrespected...8>O

I may be a simian...

Butt...I am NOT a BOY at my age...

Rakos


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> He is not african american unless he was born in africa. If he was born in africa he likely wants to be an american not an african. Get that straight. He may be black but that is not relevant


If they had said black I'm sure someone would be posting on how it's supposed to be african american. Sometimes you just can't win with people


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't load their bags into my trunk to be nice, I do it so they don't scratch my car and don't take anything I have in my trunk.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> That BOY comment would have...
> 
> Gotten an IMMEDIATE cancellation...
> 
> ...


I had a boss (right after this interaction, an ex-boss) call me 'boy' once.
I went from calm to very agitated in less than two seconds.

I had left the lab with an HIV lab slip in my lab coat pocket by accident and the tech said, loud: "You just broke the law boy."
I said, "I'm not your son, I KNOW who MY daddy is. Do you? And I got enough hair on my ass to weave two indian blankets, so I am not a BOY. If I broke a law, you call the cops, but keep a civil tounge in your head while you do it. Understand?"
And we were nose-to-nose and locked eyes when I said it.

If he hadn't kept his mouth shut, there would have been violence. Somebody would have gone to jail, and somebody would have gotten admitted to the hospital I was working in.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I always open the trunk and close it myself otherwise pax somehow think they're on the freakin’ Price is Right trying to spin $1.00 on the wheel. All you have to do is give it enough to fall with gravity and it closes perfectly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> He is not african american unless he was born in africa. If he was born in africa he likely wants to be an american not an african. Get that straight. He may be black but that is not relevant


Charlize Theron. A true African American. Born in Africa, now an American. An African American. _Dis shit be confusin, y'all_.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Charlize Theron. A true African American. Born in Africa, now an American. An African American. _Dis shit be confusin, y'all_.


BTW shes a South African American.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I always open the trunk and close it myself otherwise pax somehow think they're on the freakin' Price is Right trying to spin $1.00 on the wheel. All you have to do is give it enough to fall with gravity and it closes perfectly.


I don't trust anyone with my hatch...

Nothing worse than...SLAM BANG!

Rakos


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


Hell no. Someone calls me boy, the ride is over before it ever started.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> BTW shes a South African American.


That is correct, she was born in the country of South Africa, which is in the continent of Africa. She's therefore an African American.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That is correct, she was born in the country of South Africa, which is in the continent of Africa. She's therefore an African American.


South African African American!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Up until I get disrespected...8>O
> 
> I may be a simian...
> 
> ...


It's a real grind, man.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a real grind, man.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> South African African American!


There are many ways to describe people. Some correct, others incorrect, others debatable.

Blacks have had many different labels from past to present; from ***** to coloured to black to African American. Who know what the next label will be. I think they should just stick with black, just like we ******* stick with white. Keeps things nice and simple.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

dirtyjoerox said:


> Pick up three people from the local Four Seasons hotel, I pop the trunk as always so they can load their bags. I don't hear them doing anything. Lady yells out "Excuse me, BOY, but aren't you gonna load our bags?" I chuckled at her "Oh, no mam, that's Uber Black, I'm uberX, you load your own stuff." She says "Oh, what terrible service". I yelled at the bell boy "Yo, mind helping this nice family with their bags?" Would you figure she didn't even tip the dude? I use to load bags, until I realized they all used the line "I'll tip you in the app" we'll before that feature was available. Black features are for black customers. You get the point


So how did the rest of the ride go?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Charlize Theron. A true African American. Born in Africa, now an American. An African American. _Dis shit be confusin, y'all_.


She gives me an American Boner


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are many ways to describe people. Some correct, others incorrect, others debatable.
> 
> Blacks have had many different labels from past to present; from ***** to coloured to black to African American.


In Spanish I always hear them called people of color. They're afraid to call them black as if they would be offended by it. 
Whenever I hear someone call them people of color I always ask "what color?"


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Could you picture it if you weren’t American and BAM! Low and behold you have an American boner. Nightmare or blessing?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Could you picture it if you weren't American and BAM! Low and behold you have an American boner. Nightmare or blessing?


I imagine I wouldn't even notice if I got an American boner


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Call me Boy and you’ll be calling for another Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Could you picture it if you weren't American and BAM! Low and behold you have an American boner. Nightmare or blessing?


At my age I'd find a Mouratanian boner refreshing.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

The infamous incident where Aussie TV host innocently gets the local vernacular usage horribly wrong:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> In Spanish I always hear them called people of color. They're afraid to call them black as if they would be offended by it.
> Whenever I hear someone call them people of color I always ask "what color?"


It's a case of the disappearing cojones. People being too scared to say that people are different because "we're all the same". No... we're not, and it's ok.



mark_mark said:


> She gives me an American Boner


K..... Thanks for sharing that.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You must have said Roy because I know you didn’t say boy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I imagine I wouldn't even notice if I got an American boner


Hell, I would celebrate.
My wife would prolly cry.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I always load luggage, but i've been 100% off the uber platform since mid june.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I always load luggage, but i've been 100% off the uber platform since mid june.


Hey, this is a private club.
Can I see your membership card?


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Call me Boy and you'll be calling for another Uber.


OP is from Dallas, I'm guessing she was an older woman. He could be any race, in fact I'd bet money he's not black, the point is he's a young man and I can't believe he's bragging about disrespecting that woman after not being GENTLEMANLY enough to load their luggage into HIS car.

The stressed "BOY" isn't common, and usually reserved for when the general, "son" or "sweetie" isn't appropriate.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Swerves said:


> OP is from Dallas, I'm guessing she was an older woman. He could be any race, in fact I'd bet money he's not black, the point is he's a young man and I can't believe he's bragging about disrespecting that woman after not being GENTLEMANLY enough to load their luggage into HIS car.
> 
> The stressed "BOY" isn't common, and usually reserved for when the general, "son" or "sweetie" isn't appropriate.


"Sir" would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow... Im female but if anyone was so disrespectful, I would have without a further word closed the trunk, got in my car, locked the doors, cancelled the ride, rode off, and write a report. No excuse for that and no way Id willingly share a space with someone like that. I dont get paid enough to be treated like that. Ill never get paid enough to be treated like that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Hey, this is a private club.
> Can I see your membership card?


Everyone KNOWS i'm a troll... it's my name...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Everyone KNOWS i'm a troll... it's my name...


Yeah, but where are the other 3?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> OP....please please please tell me that your African American...that would make this story way more hysterical.


He did refer her to uber Black


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, but where are the other 3?


Number one is the Operations Manager for Mears Taxi Division David D.
Number two quit to get a real job,

And number 3 is my imaginary friend










And I am number 4


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Wow... Im female but if anyone was so disrespectful, I would have without a further word closed the trunk, got in my car, locked the doors, cancelled the ride, rode off, and write a report. No excuse for that and no way Id willingly share a space with someone like that. I dont get paid enough to be treated like that. Ill never get paid enough to be treated like that.


Atta girl. (Uh oh, did I say that out loud?)


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Atta girl. (Uh oh, did I say that out loud?)


Forgot to mention I would chuck them in the trunk before I close it...I'll toss you in there with them!!!

...too bad I drive a hatchback. Not quite as effective as I'd like.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Number one is the Operations Manager for Mears Taxi Division David D.
> Number two quit to get a real job,
> 
> And number 3 is my imaginary friend
> ...


Butt... I'll bet you try harder...8>)

Rakos


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

American boner, stay away from me


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way


courtesy is a two way thing.


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Charlize Theron. A true African American. Born in Africa, now an American. An African American. _Dis shit be confusin, y'all_.


South Africa


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Kay1661 said:


> South Africa


The thread is only three pages so far. Three pages isn't too hard to read before posting.


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> The thread is only three pages so far. Three pages isn't too hard to read before posting.


I have a short attention span.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kay1661 said:


> South Africa


Correct, she is from South Africa. Some Africans are from South Africa, some are from Nigeria, some are from Egypt, some are from Chad, some are from Liberia etc etc.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Butt... I'll bet you try harder...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 178868


Well... the one who got a new job is currently flying aircraft for a national airline and wrote books about both how lousy the pay is for Airline pilots and how lousy it is driving for uber... he was set for life before gettingd either of those book deals.

My boss at the cab company?

I'm pretty sure no one is actually watching me here but I still don't always admit howdd things are at the cab company, and not telling how there are a bunch (the bottom 30% or so of drivers) of idiots who never work dispatch out of choice and can't make didly squat.'

Given how many total idiots he has working for him, it's extremely unlikely that his job is "easy". I can pretty much say anything i want on here because no one actually checks what I write. He also has the unfortunate job of being the only one that can terminate a driver for anything but a safety violation. Being that guy is not something i look forward to. How many immigrants he's had to send walking over his career is anyone guess... but that has to be depressing. (while only he can fire drivers, there's about half a dozen who can suspend people)










My imaginary friend... his job sucks... He spends so much time getting into imaginary dogfights with me (usually losing) while i pretend my car is a fighter jet while i'm parked. He also regularly get's eaten by zombies, death claws, and zerglings.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

dirtyjoerox said:


> Pick up three people from the local Four Seasons hotel, I pop the trunk as always so they can load their bags. I don't hear them doing anything. Lady yells out "Excuse me, BOY, but aren't you gonna load our bags?" I chuckled at her "Oh, no mam, that's Uber Black, I'm uberX, you load your own stuff." She says "Oh, what terrible service". I yelled at the bell boy "Yo, mind helping this nice family with their bags?" Would you figure she didn't even tip the dude? I use to load bags, until I realized they all used the line "I'll tip you in the app" we'll before that feature was available. Black features are for black customers. You get the point


Careful, one of the snowflake mods will accuse you of being racist or something without taking the time to read and comprehend the context of your statement.

Still, the moment some snapperhead (can I say "snapperhead"?) calls my 49 year old ass "boy", I call them "pedestrian" and show them how to wear out some shoe leather.

But to be clear, even on X trips I load and unload bags because it gives me an opportunity to get out and stretch and keep people from putting anything nasty into the cargo area of my van.



Cndragon said:


> Wow... Im female but if anyone was so disrespectful, I would have without a further word closed the trunk, got in my car, locked the doors, cancelled the ride, rode off, and write a report. No excuse for that and no way Id willingly share a space with someone like that. I dont get paid enough to be treated like that. Ill never get paid enough to be treated like that.


Thank you. So many drivers are _allowing_ passengers to treat them like crap. Continuing to even pick up passengers with sub 4.75 ratings is contributing to this.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kay1661 said:


> South Africa


Not to be confused with North Africa.



Frisco85132 said:


> Careful, one of the snowflake mods will accuse you of being racist or something without taking the time to read and comprehend the context of your statement.
> 
> Still, the moment some snapperhead (can I say "snapperhead"?) calls my 49 year old ass "boy", I call them "pedestrian" and show them how to wear out some shoe leather.
> 
> ...


A 4.75 rating or lower is perfect as long as it is a 1.5x or greater trip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Number one is the Operations Manager for Mears Taxi Division David D.
> Number two quit to get a real job,
> 
> And number 3 is my imaginary friend
> ...


#2 was my favorite


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

sounds like all the posts were written by the mentioned offensive adjective.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Koolbreze said:


> sounds like all the posts were written by the mentioned offensive adjective.


There's always a little boy...

Or little girl inside everybody...

In my case it's a little monkey...

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> The infamous incident where Aussie TV host innocently gets the local vernacular usage horribly wrong:


Definitely wrong Man to be calling a _boy..._



Cableguynoe said:


> I*n Spanish I always hear them called people of color. They're afraid to call them black as if they would be offended by it. *
> Whenever I hear someone call them people of color I always ask "what color?"


And this is why:












The Gift of Fish said:


> Correct, she is from South Africa. Some Africans are from South Africa, some are from Nigeria, some are from Egypt, some are from Chad, some are from Liberia etc etc.


That's right. And when pressed I reply: _I am Euro-American. _I don't qualify U.K.-American. 



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well... the one who got a new job is currently flying aircraft for a national airline and wrote books about both how lousy the pay is for Airline pilots and how lousy it is driving for uber... he was set for life before gettingd either of those book deals.
> 
> My boss at the cab company?
> 
> ...


Xanax much?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


Not with a rider like that!



dirtyjoerox said:


> Pick up three people from the local Four Seasons hotel, I pop the trunk as always so they can load their bags. I don't hear them doing anything. Lady yells out "Excuse me, BOY, but aren't you gonna load our bags?" I chuckled at her "Oh, no mam, that's Uber Black, I'm uberX, you load your own stuff." She says "Oh, what terrible service". I yelled at the bell boy "Yo, mind helping this nice family with their bags?" Would you figure she didn't even tip the dude? I use to load bags, until I realized they all used the line "I'll tip you in the app" we'll before that feature was available. Black features are for black customers. You get the point


And of course she did give you a tip, right? 



Rakos said:


> That BOY comment would have...
> 
> Gotten an IMMEDIATE cancellation...
> 
> ...


Listen here MonkeyBoy, you WILL load my bags and you WILL like it!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> He is not african american unless he was born in africa. If he was born in africa he likely wants to be an american not an african. Get that straight. He may be black but that is not relevant


You're full of BS.

People like you have no issue when a white person refers to themselves by their ethnic background.

Whites very often refer to themselves by their ethnic background, referring themselves as Italian or Irish, or German,etc. And the they don't even include the term "American" as part of their description. And the funny part is, people like you don't complain about it.

Only when it's a black and sometimes other non-white ethnic groups do you complain about "hyphenated-Americans".

It's a good thing that blacks who refer to themselves as African-American include the word American, otherwise you'd REALLY get your panties in a knot.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Any second generation people...

Born in this country...

Are referred to as "Americans"...

No hyphenation needed...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


Considering how crappy uber treats their drivers, I doubt many people are "proud" to call themselves uber drivers


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You're full of BS.
> 
> People like you have no issue when a white person refers to themselves by their ethnic background.
> 
> ...


I have never met a white person who was born here refer to them selves as something-american. I wad born in another country and most of my immigrant friends took the dash out which remains with their parents (people who spent 75% of their lives abroad). Yes we celebrate all types of ethnic and identity foreign holidays. Even my wife who has roots all over the world celebrates all sorts of things from all over the world while by breaking bread over exotic meals. Never did any of us (including myself an immigrant) idenify as something-americans. It is comical for an american born person to hyphenate their identity while this immigrant wants nothing more than to be accepted as simply an american. Dont bring the racist card into this. Identifying ad African-american for someome born here never to have visited and adopted the african culture is nothing less than promoting anti americanism. If you were born-raised in africa or went there ane fell in love with the culture then go right ahead more power to you. If you grew up with your pants around your ankles and biggy playing on the radio ad far back as you remember then real africans are laughing at you


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Any second generation people...
> 
> Born in this country...
> 
> ...





Fubernuber said:


> I have never met a white person who was born here refer to them selves as something-american. I wad born in another country and most of my immigrant friends took the dash out which remains with their parents (people who spent 75% of their lives abroad). Yes we celebrate all types of ethnic and identity foreign holidays. Even my wife who has roots all over the world celebrates all sorts of things from all over the world while by breaking bread over exotic meals. Never did any of us (including myself an immigrant) idenify as something-americans. It is comical for an american born person to hyphenate their identity while this immigrant wants nothing more than to be accepted as simply an american. Dont bring the racist card into this. Identifying ad African-american for someome born here never to have visited and adopted the african culture is nothing less than promoting anti americanism. If you were born-raised in africa or went there ane fell in love with the culture then go right ahead more power to you. If you grew up with your pants around your ankles and biggy playing on the radio ad far back as you remember then real africans are laughing at you


So if they drop the American part and just call themselves African that would be ok with you?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Japanese born in the U.S. frequently refer to themselves as Japanese-Americans. They are proud of such. (both names)

Indian's born here frequently call themselves, Native-Americans.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Japanese born in the U.S. frequently refer to themselves as Japanese-Americans. They are proud of such.
> 
> Indian's born here frequently call themselves, Native-Americans.


Fubernuber won't like that


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Fubernuber won't like that


I have a friend that is black and she calls herself Caribbean-American, because she was born there, not Africa or the U.S.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> So if they drop the American part and just call themselves African that would be ok with you?


I have a hard time calling a man by his/her trans name. Calling an american born anything other than an american is equally baffling to me but if you want to be an african despite being born here then go right ahead. Most of us who were born here and many who were not will treat you like a pathological liar. If that suits you then go around with that chip on your shoulder. Roughly half of "americans" will say good for you. The other half will think less of you. Pick a side....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I have a friend that is black and she calls herself Caribbean-American, because she was born there, not Africa or the U.S.


I don't care what people choose to call themselves. Technically, she would be correct to call herself Caribbean or African, because blacks originated in Africa.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Japanese born in the U.S. frequently refer to themselves as Japanese-Americans. They are proud of such. (both names)
> 
> Indian's born here frequently call themselves, Native-Americans.


Great for them. If i meet such people i label them as fakes and try not to interact. I will not hire them nor do business with them... if you are born here you are either american or an aberration.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I have a hard time calling a man by his/her trans name. Calling an american born anything other than an american is equally baffling to me but if you want to be an african despite being born here then go right ahead. Most of us who were born here and many who were not will treat you like a pathological liar. If that suits you then go around with that chip on your shoulder. Roughly half of "americans" will say good for you. The other half will think less of you. Pick a side....


What about Americans who call themselves Italian or Irish? Why aren't you complaining about them?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> What about Americans who call themselves Italian or Irish? Why aren't you complaining about them?


I dont like them either. Fake ginnys and fake micks annoy me. Have not met that many. Have not met that many african americans either but the term seems to.be some type of normal today.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Great for them. If i meet such people i label them as fakes and try not to interact. I will not hire them nor do business with them... if you are born here you are either american or an aberration.


I wasn't born here and call myself 'American' - does that not count?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I dont like them either. Fake ginnys and fake micks annoy me. Have not met that many. Have not met that many african americans either but the term seems to.be some type of normal today.


Now you're resorting to slurs to back up your phony argument.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Correct, she is from South Africa. Some Africans are from South Africa, some are from Nigeria, some are from Egypt, some are from Chad, some are from Liberia etc etc.


Plenty of people in the US don't know Africa is a continent, not a country.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Plenty of people in the US don't know Africa is a continent, not a country.


True, but some Americans don't know Alaska is a state.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I wasn't born here and call myself 'American' - does that not count?


I was raised overseas and also identify as american though my accent gives it away



Nats121 said:


> Now you're resorting to slurs to back up your phony argument.


You know alot of ginnies and micks that are offended by these slurs do you? If you do then they are most certainly actors.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> I was raised overseas and also identify as american though my accent gives it away


I was born in the U.K. (have a west coast U.S. accent) both parents American born and I was born on American Soil. What am I? Sounds like a riddle, huh? lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I was raised overseas and also identify as american though my accent gives it away





UberLaLa said:


> I was born in the U.K. (have a west coast U.S. accent) both parents American born and I was born on American Soil. What am I? Sounds like a riddle, huh? lol


You were born in an American embassy in the UK


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> You were born in an American embassy in the UK


U.S. military air base.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> U.S. military air base.


I was going to add that but I didn't know if the US had a base in the UK


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I was going to add that but I didn't know if the US had a base in the UK


The one I was born on burnt down...not sure any longer.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I was born in the U.K. (have a west coast U.S. accent) both parents American born and I was born on American Soil. What am I? Sounds like a riddle, huh? lol


You are confused if you dont know what you are


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


I don't think anyone is proud to be an uber driver lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Plenty of people in the US don't know Africa is a continent, not a country.


Well done for not stepping on the mine and saying "Americans" instead of "People in the US".


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

And you still took them? Fuq that, I'd of drove off and a mile down the road closed the trunk


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Plenty of people in the US don't know Africa is a continent, not a country.


Plenty of people in the US don't know America is a continent, not a country


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Plenty of people in the US don't know America is a continent, not a country


I tried explaining once that Canadians are North Americans too. Did. Not. Compute.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I wasn't born here and call myself 'American' - does that not count?


If you were born on either of the American continents, you would be right.
Canada? Mexico? Argentina?
All Americans. 
Maybe not citizens of the United States of AMERICA, but, American just the same.
************
Side story. c:/run dream sequence
It was 1983 - UberBastid was 30 years old and wanted to get his four year degree. He took all his prereq's at the community college and applied to several of the California State colleges. All turned him down because he checked the box "Caucasian" on his application. They had quotas to fill, and I wasn't a minority.
At the next opportunity he applied to Cal State Hayward and checked the box "Native American". He was quickly accepted and got great grades. In the first quarter of his senior year he got a letter from the admissions office that I needed to be seen. Went in on the appointed date and was told that I would be expelled because I lied on my ap. I was asked what tribe I was associated with - and I told him that my tribe hailed from County Kilkenny in the Leinster region of Ireland. BUT that I had been born in the USA, and had documents to prove it, and THAT MADE ME A NATIVE AMERICAN. 
I was told that was not what they meant. I told them that is what they SAID, and I used common definitions to interpret their intent. 
I invited them to look up the definition of 'native', and warned him very calmly and with eyes locked ... that if they bounced me out of there that I would SUE THE CHIT OUTTA THEM. Then I excused myself as I had a class starting in fifteen minutes way across campus. And, if I remember right ... it was Quantitative Analysis - a five unit course that was incredibly difficult. Worked my ass off for a C. LoL.

I never heard another word about it.
But, the very next application (I made it a point to look) it said, "Native American Indian".
Five quarters later, I graduated with dual degrees in Business Admin, and Managerial Economics, with a 3.8 GPA.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> AND, you are proud to call yourself a Uber driver??? Sometimes, a little courtesy goes a long way.


Or nowhere.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I tried explaining once that Canadians are North Americans too. Did. Not. Compute.


Even Mexicans say they want to go to America. 
You going to Canada? Brasil?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm Trans-Siberian American.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm Trans-Siberian American.


Hey... wasn't that Putin's schtick...???

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

All I gotta say is let’s ALL MAGA.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm Trans-Siberian American.


You need to Train for that?


----------

